# migration advice



## gerard a (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm after some advice about applying for a permanent visa. Do you have to have a job to go to or can you get a visa where you gain entry and then suit yourself where you settle down and what job you decide to do. The other thing is does anyone know of an agency that we can go through without them asking for money before they part with advice or telling you if you qualify for a visa. It seems they tell you , yes you will qualify but for x amount of money we will tell you if you really do qualify. Thanks for any help, cheers Gerard.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gerard a said:


> Hi everyone, I'm after some advice about applying for a permanent visa. Do you have to have a job to go to or can you get a visa where you gain entry and then suit yourself where you settle down and what job you decide to do. The other thing is does anyone know of an agency that we can go through without them asking for money before they part with advice or telling you if you qualify for a visa. It seems they tell you , yes you will qualify but for x amount of money we will tell you if you really do qualify. Thanks for any help, cheers Gerard.


Acquiring PR status for the most/your part is contingent on what you do for a living. With a PR visa you may enter Canada and live and work where you choose. You do not need pre-arranged employment. As a qualified PR you will need to be in possession of funds based on size of family immigrating. What do you (spouse) do for employment?


----------



## gerard a (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply. My wife is an Industrial product designer. We would go through her occupation as I am an electrician but don't meet the age criteria. Do you know if it is easy to do the application for a visa, as we can't get past the first section about education, don't understand what they are looking for. We don't want to waste money on an agent and then have to do all the work ourself, it's finding an agent that we can trust, this all depends on my wife's job being on the wanted list of coarse. My sister has lived in Canada for 40 years, I suppose that counts for something. Thanks again for getting back to me, cheers. Gerard.


----------



## gerard a (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi did you get my reply the other day, cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gerard a said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. My wife is an Industrial product designer. We would go through her occupation as I am an electrician but don't meet the age criteria. Do you know if it is easy to do the application for a visa, as we can't get past the first section about education, don't understand what they are looking for. We don't want to waste money on an agent and then have to do all the work ourself, it's finding an agent that we can trust, this all depends on my wife's job being on the wanted list of coarse. My sister has lived in Canada for 40 years, I suppose that counts for something. Thanks again for getting back to me, cheers. Gerard.


The new LIST of needed occupations will be out in early May.. I looked at previous LIST and your wife's occupation does not appear so it may not appear in May. If it doesn't then you'll need to find pre-approved employment.
You/spouse need to list all your education from first going to school. She will need to provide full details of her university degree.
An agent well respected is Paul Wildy. Wildy Immigration ? Canada Visa & Migration Consultants located in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## gerard a (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks again for your help and advice, I'll get in touch with that agent you recommended. We were in touch with a uk based agent before Christmas and they said yes we could get in no problem with my wife's occupation without a job offer, but I didn't think it was as straight forward. So thanks for confirming my thoughts. Cheers Gerard.


----------

